# Vacation Internationale's 8 new resort locations



## flexible (Feb 3, 2011)

Just received the following by email:

We are excited to welcome Point to Point members to VI and with much anticipation; VI announces the addition of eight new resort locations, bringing the total VI family of resorts to 41 and growing.


Panorama Resort     	Panorama, British Columbia
VI at Rosedale on Robson 	Vancouver, British Columbia
Royal Victoria Suites 	Victoria, British Columbia
St Ives on the Shuswap 	Shuswap, British Columbia
Windjammer Resort 	Lauderdale-by-the-Sea, Florida
VI at Tapatio Cliffs 	Phoenix, Arizona
Stoneridge Resort 	Blanchard, Idaho
Crestwood Resort 	Whitefish, Montana

The additional resort locations will be online and available for viewing and reservations in February. The first three resorts, Royal Victoria Suites, VI at Rosedale on Robson, and VI at Tapatio Cliffs, will be online and available for reservations on February 15, 2011*. The next five resort locations, Stoneridge Resort, Panorama Resort, St. Ives on the Shuswap, Windjammer Resort, and Crestwood Resort, will be online and available for reservations on February 22, 2011*.
	VI at Tapatio Cliffs
VI at Tapatio Cliffs

With the exception of Victoria, the resorts are managed by third parties, and we have been quickly gathering information on availability and resort amenities, pictures, maps, what is available in the area, and more. We believe that VI members will be proud to add these resorts to their vacation plans and look forward to vacationing at our new locations with a ‘Welcome Home’.

*Advanced reservations or waitlist will not be available before the go-live dates above. Reservation dates may not be immediately available due to previous reservations


----------



## EJC (Feb 4, 2011)

Just exactly how does this benefit Vacation Internationale?  I read the Merger Meeting notice on the Point to Point site, and I read the Point to Point FAQ on V.I.'s site.  Looks to me like V.I. has merged with a company that is in bad shape financially.


----------

